# Accessing Aristo-Craft's Doodlebug insides?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I am getting set to convert an Aristo-Craft Doodlebug. The conversion will consist of installing an Aristo LiON Battery (21.5 v), Dallee Sound System & Speaker, and Aristo Revolution Receiver.
I have taken a quick look at it, and went to the Aristo site, but I really only want to be able to get to the insides, and I'm afraid that if I take out the wrong screws, I will release more than I want to.
Has anybody done a similar conversion? Any direction or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to know how too please.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

You can remove the long Clestory section of the roof by removing the two screws holding the roof in place at the back of the passenger compartment. 1. Turn the car upside down. There will be two holes in the floor on either side of the truck coupler mount.









2. Use a long screwdriver [phillips] [url="http://www.harborfreight.com/...p://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ct...umber=6904[/url] to remove the two screws holding the body to the roof. 3. Turn the car upright. 4. There is a plastic clip that helps hold the roof in place about half way along the roof. Slightly squeeze the sides of the roof to release the clips, and raise up the roof from the body [back to front.]. Picture shown is of a dining car, but the plastic clips in the middle of the roof are the same. Also, this pic shows the screw recievers on the end of the roof.










5. I don't rememberfor sure how to get the flat section of the roof off, but it was easy after the main roof section was removed. I think there were two screws accessed from the bottom of the car at the front, like the two screws at the back. I chopped my doodlebug up to Kitbash the M-190, so I can't go back and look at it. 

I hope this helps a little.

JimC.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

there are two more screws under the short section of the roof at the front. However, DO NOT pull them all the way out. You want them hanging in place inside to make it easier to get the roof back on. 

BTW, you will need a #1 Phillips to reach the roof screws. Most #2 screwdrivers are too fat. You can drill out the access holes to open them up to get a fatter screwdriver in there. Also, you can open the doors at the back to make it easier to see what you are doing.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. 
I will be doing a doodlebug with battery R/C plus sound soon.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Thank you so much.
Now, all I have to do is figure out how to put everything inside.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to also read this thread..... M-190 doodlebug RC install

JimC.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Jim,
I absolutely love the Santa Fe M-190, one of my favorites when I was in N-Scale. I'd love to see one in 1/29th G.
I'm going to be working on the Aristo-Craft Doodlebug, without a trailing car, so I may have to fudge some of the stuff to get everything inside.
Will begin work on it shortly, just waiting for some clarification on the sound system I will be installing. Originally I thought I was going to install a Dallee system, but the customer is re-thinking and may do a Phoenix, so I have a few more days to get my plans laid out.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel,
My M-190 is kitbashed in 1/29th. Did you mean a factory built model of the M-190?
JimC.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Yes, I don't have the patience to do the beautiful model you did, but production model would be fine for me.

Noel


----------

